
Dio (Program Language) 0.4.0 Release - diolang
https://diolang.com/
======
diolang
I'll be happy to answer any questions about the language.

This release has a syntax update. You no longer require to use backticks and
you don't need a $ in front of a type. Static assert has been added as well as
defer and errdefer. My favourite change is being able to destruct an object by
calling a function so I can return it's internals without creating another
object.

